# Bewerten!



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Diese jetzige Bewertungen ist jetzt eigentlich mehr für Gamer als für Webdesigner und die Frage an euch lautet: Wie findet ihr diese Seite von Blue-Apple.net? http://www.blue-apple.net/games/action.htm

Ich danke euch für eure Beteiligung jetzt schon. Danke!

*BEAST: Hier habe ich nun auch schon zwei Links, die direkt zum Spiel führen.*


----------



## Schrank21 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Diese jetzige Bewertungen ist jetzt eigentlich mehr für Gamer als für Webdesigner und die Frage an euch lautet: Wie findet ihr diese Seite von Blue-Apple.net? http://www.blue-apple.net/games/action.htm
> 
> Ich danke euch für eure Beteiligung jetzt schon. Danke!
> ...



Also ich find sie gut...
Aber bei den Übergängen der der Linkgruppen ist eine Linie zu sehen, ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler, aber probier's doch einfach...


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> BEAST: Hier habe ich nun auch schon zwei Links, die direkt zum Spiel führen.



hui 
übrigens wiederholt sich der hintergrund (also die streifen) bei höheren auflösungen.. ^^ (hab ich das schonmal erwähnt? ^^)


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

DER HINTERGRUND WIEDERHOLT SICH BEI GRÖßEREN AUFLÖSUNGEN !!!!!!!!!!


OH MEIN GOTT WAS MACHEN WIR JETZT


----------



## Timberlane (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Diese jetzige Bewertungen ist jetzt eigentlich mehr für Gamer als für Webdesigner und die Frage an euch lautet: Wie findet ihr diese Seite von Blue-Apple.net? http://www.blue-apple.net/games/action.htm
> 
> Ich danke euch für eure Beteiligung jetzt schon. Danke!
> ...



Äh sorry - der wievielte Post von dir zu dieser Seite ist das jetzt? :o
Die Seite is immer noch ganz gut...aber man sollte es vielleicht nicht übertreiben


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> OH MEIN GOTT WAS MACHEN WIR JETZT



Klausbyte... bitte erschiess mich! Ich kanns nicht länger ertragen! ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

BAEST: das mit den Streifen hast du mir schon drei mal gesagt,  aber wer geht schon höher mit der Auflösung als ich? Und außerdem stören die Linien eigentlich nicht besonders.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:19 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> BAEST: das mit den Streifen hast du mir schon drei mal gesagt,  aber wer geht schon höher mit der Auflösung als ich? Und außerdem stören die Linien eigentlich nicht besonders.



BEAST, ich, tux .. so gut wie jeder!


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> BAEST: das mit den Streifen hast du mir schon drei mal gesagt,



War nicht mehr sicher ob ichs 2 oder 3 mal gesagt habe... aber die tatsache das es immer noch so ist bedrückt mich!
Wofür willst du denn "verbesserungsvorschläge" wenn du sie einfach ignorierst?
zumal es doch wirklich eine kleine sache währe...



> aber wer geht schon höher mit der Auflösung als ich?



Okay... wenn du die seite ausschliesslich für dich machst... ^^
aber dann eröffne nicht jeden tag einen neuen thread dafür... oaky?


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (15. April 2003)

Du lobst dich auf deiner Seite etwas zu sehr. Du hast also schon mind. 2 Jahre lang Erfahrung; kannst programmieren, kannst designen, Bilder erstellen und was nicht sonst noch alles? Respekt! Die Sache mit den 'Jobs' und 'Über uns' bringt mich ein wenig ins Schmunzeln... .
Entferne bitte erst mal die leeren Felder à la 'kein Eintrag' und ersetze die durch Inhalt.
Wie oft du jetzt schon Threads deswegen aufgemacht hast... Unkraut vergeht nie!
Zum Design: Da hat sich meines erachtens nichts geändert.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:19 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> BAEST: das mit den Streifen hast du mir schon drei mal gesagt,


wieso machst du dann nix dran?
wenn du deine Seite hier postest solltest du auch auf die kritik eingehen!
ansonsten hat das ganze doch keinen sinn ..aber hats eh nicht 

klingt hart .. is aber so


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Ich mache die Seite doch nicht für mich BEAST


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:24 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich mache die Seite doch nicht für mich BEAST


dann geh auch auf deine user ein .. das will er glaub damit sagen ..


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:26 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:24 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



yup... das ist genau das was ich sagen wollte!
Klausbyte... wir verstehen uns   *ableck*


----------



## Timberlane (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:22 schrieb Muradin_Bronzebeard:[/l]
> Du lobst dich auf deiner Seite etwas zu sehr. Du hast also schon mind. 2 Jahre lang Erfahrung; kannst programmieren, kannst designen, Bilder erstellen und was nicht sonst noch alles? Respekt! Die Sache mit den 'Jobs' und 'Über uns' bringt mich ein wenig ins Schmunzeln... .
> Entferne bitte erst mal die leeren Felder à la 'kein Eintrag' und ersetze die durch Inhalt.
> Wie oft du jetzt schon Threads deswegen aufgemacht hast... Unkraut vergeht nie!
> Zum Design: Da hat sich meines erachtens nichts geändert.



Noch was:
Ist die Seite wirklich von dir? Ist nur so ein krasser Unterschied zur Page für das Café deines Vaters(?)


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:27 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:26 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...


in krisenzeiten müssen wir halt zusammenhalten  ~ .. und es ist ne verdammt schwere zeit für das webdesign  im angesicht solcher sachen ..


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:27 schrieb Timberlane:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:22 schrieb Muradin_Bronzebeard:[/l]
> ...



link?


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> Noch was:
> Ist die Seite wirklich von dir? Ist nur so ein krasser Unterschied zur Page für das Café deines Vaters(?)



link? [/quote]

 http://www.blue-apple.net/homepages/cafe_grosser/startseite.htm (?)


----------



## Legatus (15. April 2003)

hää? muss ich jetzt irgendwelche zusammnänge verstehen??? wasn da für ne seite, und was habt ihr damit zu tun??


----------



## Timberlane (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:30 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> link?



Auf der "Über uns" - Site...
http://www.blue-apple.net/ueber_uns/ueber_uns.htm

Direkt-Link:
http://www.blue-apple.net/homepages/cafe_grosser/startseite.htm


----------



## Bond007 (15. April 2003)

> link?



http://www.blue-apple.net/homepages/cafe_grosser/startseite.htm

PS: Blackshoot, wenn ich morgen nochmal nen Thread sehe mit dem Titel "Bewerten" und da ist zufällig wieder so ne ganz dolle "Blue Apfel" Seite dahinter... boah, ich glaube dann erschlage ich dich


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:31 schrieb Timberlane:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:30 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...


danke!

wenigstens wiederholt sich dort der hintergrund nicht 
is ja um meilen besser als das blaue apfel projekt *find*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Timberlane: Ja die Cafe Grosser-Homepage habe ich programmiert. Hättest du des etwa nich geglaubt.
BEAST: Den Hintergrund habe ich nun verändert, so das er sich bei großen Auflösungen nicht verdoppelt. Ich hoffe du und die anderen sind nun zufrieden


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> wenigstens wiederholt sich dort der hintergrund nicht
> is ja um meilen besser als das blaue apfel projekt *find*



oh wunder... auf blueapple wiederholt er sich auch nicht mehr 
Wann hab ich ihn das erste mal drauf hingewiesen? Ich glaub das war vor ca. 3 monaten...
das nenn ich raktion ^^


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:35 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Timberlane: Ja die Cafe Grosser-Homepage habe ich programmiert. Hättest du des etwa nich geglaubt.
> BEAST: Den Hintergrund habe ich nun verändert, so das er sich bei großen Auflösungen nicht verdoppelt. Ich hoffe du und die anderen sind nun zufrieden



wundbar, das erste mal das du auf kritik eingehst .. und das im zeitraum von drei monaten ... du hast eine grandiose webdesign zukunft vor dir ..


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> http://www.blue-apple.net/homepages/cafe_grosser/startseite.htm
> 
> PS: Blackshoot, wenn ich morgen nochmal nen Thread sehe mit dem Titel "Bewerten" und da ist zufällig wieder so ne ganz dolle "Blue Apfel" Seite dahinter... boah, ich glaube dann erschlage ich dich



Warum willst du mich erschlagen. Und wegen welcher Seite eigentlich.


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> wundbar, das erste mal das du auf kritik eingehst .. und das im zeitraum von drei monaten ... du hast eine grandiose webdesign zukunft vor dir ..



Danke  klausbyte! Bussi geb


----------



## Bond007 (15. April 2003)

> Warum willst du mich erschlagen. Und wegen welcher Seite eigentlich.



Hmm... die obersten 4 Threads im Webdesign Forum sind von dir und es geht irgendwie immer um eine blaue Apfel HP... *zum denken anreg*


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:40 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > wundbar, das erste mal das du auf kritik eingehst .. und das im zeitraum von drei monaten ... du hast eine grandiose webdesign zukunft vor dir ..
> ...



NEEEEEEEEEEEEIN
*reiher*
bloß net
ich küss nur leute die ich mag, die webdesign können oder weiblich sind!


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:40 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > wundbar, das erste mal das du auf kritik eingehst .. und das im zeitraum von drei monaten ... du hast eine grandiose webdesign zukunft vor dir ..
> ...



sagt dir der Begriff: "Sarkasmus" etwas?


----------



## Bond007 (15. April 2003)

> sagt dir der Begriff: "Sarkasmus" etwas?



ich schätze nicht...


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> sagt dir der Begriff: "Sarkasmus" etwas?



BEAST: Ja das sagt mir was BAEST
klausbyte: ich kann webdesign   x-) x-) x-)


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > sagt dir der Begriff: "Sarkasmus" etwas?
> ...



nein kannst du nicht

pardon .. du tust es .. kannst es aber nicht


----------



## Bond007 (15. April 2003)

> klausbyte: ich kann webdesign   x-) x-) x-)



was du uns ja wunderbar bewiesen hast


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (15. April 2003)

> BEAST: Ja das sagt mir was BAEST
> klausbyte: ich kann webdesign   x-) x-) x-)



Bevor du weiterpostest, such bitte einen Duden raus und schlag das Wort nach... *tipp geb*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

klausbyte: warum sollte ich net webdesign können


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:54 schrieb The_Linux_Pinguin:[/l]
> 
> 
> > BEAST: Ja das sagt mir was BAEST
> ...



Jap... und Blackshoot... wenn du es gefunden und verstanden hast...
dann lies dir nochmals alle "positiven" äusserungen zu deiner Homepage durch.... und du wirst sie unter einem völlig anderen licht sehen ^^


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:55 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> klausbyte: warum sollte ich net webdesign können


ich weis nicht ob du es kannst .. gezeigt hast du es jedenfalls noch nicht *g*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

veraschts mich doch net. Und außerdem BEAST weiß ich was Sarkasmus heißt, aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht was du meinst.


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> veraschts mich doch net.


tun wir ja gar nicht! das ist ja das traurige!


> Und außerdem BEAST weiß ich was Sarkasmus heißt, aber ich weiß trotzdem nicht was du meinst.



never mind ^^


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:03 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> veraschts mich doch net.


 ich glaub gelogen hat hier niemand ...


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Mein ihr wohl das eure Seiten besser als meine sind. Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert. Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert. Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.



???
Natürlich interessiert mich das was mich interessiert! ^^

Und dich als Webmaster sollte interessieren was deine besucher interessiert... (also uns hier...)
Sonnst wirds dann doch nur eine seite für dich ganz alleine....


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:15 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Mein ihr wohl das eure Seiten besser als meine sind.


ja, aber das is nicht das thema.



> Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert.


ich glaub ich hab für alle anwesenden gesprochen, oder hast du jemand gesehen der mir wiedersprochen hat ?




> Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.


Gruß: kb by SuiciDesign & uTero


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Ich höre euch schon immer zu. Den einezigen den ich bis jetzt verzeihen könnte wäre BAEST, aber nicht dir  klausbyte.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:18 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert. Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.
> ...


wir spielen nur das kritische publikum das sich auch mal traut den mund aufzumachen, was bei den normalen usern nicht so häufig anzutreffen ist !

Wenn man bei nem Webmaster nicht ständig nörgelt kommt nie was gescheites auf die Beine .. kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung, bin ja einer


----------



## Bond007 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:15 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Mein ihr wohl das eure Seiten besser als meine sind. Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert. Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.



*lol* einfach nur *lol* ... mehr kann ich dazu echt nicht sagen


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:22 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich höre euch schon immer zu. Den einezigen den ich bis jetzt verzeihen könnte wäre BAEST, aber nicht dir  klausbyte.



ja .. weil ich der einzige bin der sich traut auch mal 's maul aufzumachen
mir solls egal sein


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:22 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich höre euch schon immer zu. Den einezigen den ich bis jetzt verzeihen könnte wäre BAEST, aber nicht dir  klausbyte.



Dass du mir verzeihen könntest liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich dir lediglich "durch die Blume" versuche klarzumachen das aus deiner seite nichts wird, oder?
Klausbyte sagt gleich direkt das es scheisse ist...

ich werde immer missverstanden... ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Du hast doch ein Maul so groß wie ein Kuffenscheißhaufen.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:31 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Du hast doch ein Maul so groß wie ein Kuffenscheißhaufen.



eigentlich gehörst du gesperrt für solche Kraftausdrücke ..

Edit: DAS WAR IRONIE, GELL!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (15. April 2003)

> Du hast doch ein Maul so groß wie ein Kuffenscheißhaufen.



Könne alle Parteien wieder *sachlich* weiterdiskutieren?;>


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

BEAST: so lange ich den Mut und den Willen habe, wird was aus meiner Seite werden, auch wen ich dafür durch die Hölle gehen muss.


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 19:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Diese jetzige Bewertungen ist jetzt eigentlich mehr für Gamer als für Webdesigner und die Frage an euch lautet: Wie findet ihr diese Seite von Blue-Apple.net? http://www.blue-apple.net/games/action.htm
> 
> Ich danke euch für eure Beteiligung jetzt schon. Danke!
> ...



Ich kann diese BlaueApfelmit Wurm.de Seite einfach nicht mehr sehen.
Immer neue Threads von dieser ach so inforeichen Seite.

Immer wenn BlackschußindenOfen einen neuen Satz auf
dieser BlauenApfel-Seite schreibt, muß er es allen 
hier erzählen.....mein Gott, wenn interessiert das den
noch ?????

Ach ja auf deine Frage zurückzukommen:
Was soll ich als Gamer den mit deiner FauligenApfel Seite
anfangen ??? Den Namen + Hersteller + Preis zu einem Spiel ???
Was soll das ? Das Splinter Cell eine WebSeite hat, weiß
doch jeder. 
Absoluter Bockmist.....was nutzen mir deine Infos ???
Die kriege ich bei google viel schneller und besser.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:34 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> BEAST: so lange ich den Mut und den Willen habe, wird was aus meiner Seite werden, auch wen ich dafür durch die Hölle gehen muss.


 geh lieber durch http://www.beepworld.de *g*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Danke! Ich habe mir wieso schon die Frage gestellt warum ich eigentlich noch Blue-Apple weiter mache. Ich sollte eher als Webdesigner weiter machen und für Leute die Gewerbe oder des gleichen haben - Webseiten erstellen.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:34 schrieb The_Linux_Pinguin:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Du hast doch ein Maul so groß wie ein Kuffenscheißhaufen.
> ...



ich wurd nie ausfällig ... und werds auch bestimmt net wegen solcher lapalien .. lalala


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:39 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Danke! Ich habe mir wieso schon die Frage gestellt warum ich eigentlich noch Blue-Apple weiter mache. Ich sollte eher als Webdesigner weiter machen und für Leute die Gewerbe oder des gleichen haben - Webseiten erstellen.



Lieber nicht....!!!!!!
Verschone uns...BITTE !!!


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:39 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Danke! Ich habe mir wieso schon die Frage gestellt warum ich eigentlich noch Blue-Apple weiter mache. Ich sollte eher als Webdesigner weiter machen und für Leute die Gewerbe oder des gleichen haben - Webseiten erstellen.


öh also irgendwie versteh ich den letzten satz nicht ... 
ist schon etwas her, aber es gab mal nen klugen chatter der hatte mal nen satz gesagt der hier wirklich passt.

20:43:25 <@Banni> "ich weis nciht aus welchem land du kommst, aber lass dir mal n deutsches wörterbuch importieren"


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

klausbyte halt deine klappe und verpiss dich


----------



## Soki (15. April 2003)

Urg!
Ich kann die Seite net mehr sehen!
Wie wäre es wenn Du mal einen weiteren Monat an der Seite arbeitest und dann erst nochmal bewerten lässt???
Wenn Du jedesmal einen neuen Thread aufmachst nur weil 3 neue Textzeilen dazugekommen sind bringt das wirklich NIX und nervst nur die Leute hier.


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:47 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> klausbyte halt deine klappe und verpiss dich


 *g*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

besser! haltet alle eure klappe


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> besser! haltet alle eure klappe


 denkst du eigentlich auch mal nach was du sagst?
Wenn du ständig die meinungen der anderen ignorierst wirst du nie ne gescheite website auf die beine bringen, sondern nur welche die dir und deinesgleichen gefallen.


aller anfang ist schwer, war meiner auch, und ich hab 100pro mehr durchgemacht als du ... aber jetzt sitz ich hier oben und bash0r nubs


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Soki, ok, hast Recht. Also bis zum nächsten Monat


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> besser! haltet alle eure klappe



weiter so....
so gewinnt man beuscher für seine (achsotolle) seite... ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Soki, ok, hast Recht. Also bis zum nächsten Monat


----------



## Ricco2001 (15. April 2003)

Hihi, ist ja richtig lustig hier 

Du meinst nicht wirklich, das du die ganzen Rubriken auf deiner Seite zu füllen vermagst, Blackshot?
Dann häng dich mal rein......


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> Also bis zum nächsten Monat


 [/quote]

ist das eine drohung? ^^


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Soki, ok, hast Recht. Also bis zum nächsten Monat


 hoffentlich mit geänderten seite, an deiner seite hat sich nichts großes mehr geändert seit 3 monaten .. bis auf heute den hintergrund *G*


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:54 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Also bis zum nächsten Monat



ist das eine drohung? ^^ [/quote]

Nein BEAST


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:59 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:54 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> ...



Nein BEAST

 [/quote]
wow, das erste mal BEAST richtig geschrieben 
setz dich lieber an deine hp als zeit hier mit flamen zu vergeuden


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:53 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> > Soki, ok, hast Recht. Also bis zum nächsten Monat



Nein bitte nicht noch mehr von dieser Apfel-Seite.....
das reicht für Jahre, wirklich JAHRE !!!!

Melde dich doch in einem Jahr wieder...vielleicht ist dann
was aus dieser Matsch-Apfel-null-Infos-Seite.de
geworden....


----------



## jpmaster (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:00 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:59 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...


wow, das erste mal BEAST richtig geschrieben 
setz dich lieber an deine hp als zeit hier mit flamen zu vergeuden 
 [/quote]

Wenigstens macht er etwas, was er (zumindest geringfügig) kann ...
Ich fühle mich in meiner Persönlichkeit schon stark angegriffen, wenn ich ihm mitteile, dass sein tolles Zeig-mir-mal-das-Jahr-an-JavaScript bei einigen Browsern schlicht das Jahr 103 ausgibt und er mir sagt, ich solle "nicht immer so einen Scheiß" reden 
Wenn jemand täglich etliche Foren-User auf neue Sätze bei seiner tollen Webseite aufmerksam macht, sollte er auch ein bisschen (konstruktive) Kritik vertragen können ... *find*


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:07 schrieb jpmaster:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:00 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



Wenigstens macht er etwas, was er (zumindest geringfügig) kann ...
Ich fühle mich in meiner Persönlichkeit schon stark angegriffen, wenn ich ihm mitteile, dass sein tolles Zeig-mir-mal-das-Jahr-an-JavaScript bei einigen Browsern schlicht das Jahr 103 ausgibt und er mir sagt, ich solle "nicht immer so einen Scheiß" reden 
Wenn jemand täglich etliche Foren-User auf neue Sätze bei seiner tollen Webseite aufmerksam macht, sollte er auch ein bisschen (konstruktive) Kritik vertragen können ... *find* [/quote]

@jpmaster: Ich glaube BlackSchußindenOfen kennt das
                   Wort "Kritik" nicht.


----------



## cornflakes4747 (15. April 2003)

Die Seiten Partner, Service, Über uns, Kontakt, Links (ganze 5), Games
haben ein Minimum an Inhalt.
Sonst steht überall
Derzeit nicht vorhanden / Kommt demnächst / Keine Einträge,
was besonders bei "Musik" sehr lächerlich aussieht.
Warum hast du all diese Seiten programmiert, wenn doch eh nie irgend jemand auf deiner Seite Kontaktanzeigen oder sonstiges posten wird?
Aber das Design ist echt hübsch.
Aber nimm doch dieses eingebildete
-mehr als 2 Jahre Erfahrung
-Individuelle Problemlösung
usw. aus deiner Seite raus. Das schreckt nur ab.
Du solltest wirklich besser bei irgend einer Firma als Webdesigner anfangen und den Inhalt einem Unternehmen überlassen, das auch wirklich Inhalt zu bieten hat. Da könntest du mit deinem Talent mehr anfangen.
(E-Bay könnte mal einen neuen Look gebrauchen.)


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

*lol* ... ich lach mich tot !!! ...dieser thread is ja der hammer! ... und ich dachte immer webdesign wäre ein trockenes thema! ich werd gleich mal alle anderen webdesign-threads durchstöbern, ihr habt mir hier den mund wässrig gemacht! richtig lustig wäre ja, wenn blackshoot alles was er hier gepostet hat ernst meint ... aber neeeeiiiiin ... das kann nich sein, oder?! 

eine frage noch an blackshoot: was ist eigentlich, nur mal grob umschrieben, der sinn der hinter deiner website steckt, ein portal für ... hmmm ... alles?

bean


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:26 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> *lol* ... ich lach mich tot !!! ...dieser thread is ja der hammer! ... und ich dachte immer webdesign wäre ein trockenes thema! ich werd gleich mal alle anderen webdesign-threads durchstöbern, ihr habt mir hier den mund wässrig gemacht! richtig lustig wäre ja, wenn blackshoot alles was er hier gepostet hat ernst meint ... aber neeeeiiiiin ... das kann nich sein, oder?!
> 
> ...



ein portal für ... hmmm ... alles oder NIX...hehehe


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

cornflakes4747: Ich habe bereits an Städte geschrieben, dass  ich denen eine Homepage machen würde, aber diese haben mir dann nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben. Und außerdem kenne ich kein Gewerbe oder Industrie, die einen Webdesigner brauchen könnte.

*Frage:*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn ich meine Homepage abreise und dafür nur als Webdesigner da bin. Also das ich halt Homepages für andere mach.


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

mr_bean: Ja es wäre ein Portal für alles.


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

mr_bean: Ja es wäre ein Portal für alles. Man braucht ja nur diese Seite anschauen und dann weiß man, das auf der Seite alles mögliche ist.
http://www.blue-apple.net/service/service.htm


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:30 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> cornflakes4747: Ich habe bereits an Städte geschrieben, dass  ich denen eine Homepage machen würde, aber diese haben mir dann nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben. Und außerdem kenne ich kein Gewerbe oder Industrie, die einen Webdesigner brauchen könnte.
> 
> Frage:
> ...



Das ist sehr vernümpftig von Dir diese Apfel Seite aus den Netz für
immer zu verbannen....finde ich gut.

Werde doch Gärtner...vielleicht ist das was für Dich !!!!! hehehe


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

checker4u: Woher weißt du, dass ich schon mal Gärtner werden wollte


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:30 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> cornflakes4747: Ich habe bereits an Städte geschrieben, dass  ich denen eine Homepage machen würde, aber diese haben mir dann nicht mehr zurückgeschrieben.


würd mir zu denken geben *g*



> Und außerdem kenne ich kein Gewerbe oder Industrie, die einen Webdesigner brauchen könnte.


 ich kenn auch kein Gewerbe oder Indusitrie die einen webdesigner brauchen könnten ...



> Frage:
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon, wenn ich meine Homepage abreise und dafür nur als Webdesigner da bin. Also das ich halt Homepages für andere mach.


 deine zukunftsplanung ist mir egal, lern lieber auf andere einzugehen


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:33 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> mr_bean: Ja es wäre ein Portal für alles. Man braucht ja nur diese Seite anschauen und dann weiß man, das auf der Seite alles mögliche ist.
> http://www.blue-apple.net/service/service.htm


wunderbar, musst dir jetzt wie n Held vorkommen ^^


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

ich habs ... ich habs ... *mitdemfingerschnips*... mir ist ein licht aufgegangen! 
!!! alle aufgepasst !!! : klausbyte, beast und bigfoot stecken unter einer decke!!! ... die veranstalten hier ne art realsatire... stimmts oder hab ich recht?!! und ich habs als erster geschnallt !!!
...is euch auf jeden fall gelungen! gratulation an alle drei von

bean


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:34 schrieb checker4u:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:30 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



er sollts lieber mit bauer probieren, da kann man seine planung durchziehen .. egal was für scheise dabei rauskommt.
Als Gärnter muss er schon auf Kundenwünsche eingehen ... soweit ist er im moment noch nicht.
SCNR


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

ich gehe schon die ganze Zeit auf andere ein!


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:39 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ich habs ... ich habs ... *mitdemfingerschnips*... mir ist ein licht aufgegangen!
> !!! alle aufgepasst !!! : klausbyte, beast und bigfoot stecken unter einer decke!!! ... die veranstalten hier ne art realsatire... stimmts oder hab ich recht?!! und ich habs als erster geschnallt !!!
> ...is euch auf jeden fall gelungen! gratulation an alle drei von


 das is keine satire .. und solche kommentare bewirken das er doch weiter am blauen apfel projekt rumpantscht ohne auf wirkliche kritik einzugehen ..

Achja .. mit BEAST stecke ich unter einer decke ... aber unter keiner Decke die das Forum betrifft, hehe. 
und wer ist bigfoot?


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:42 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ich gehe schon die ganze Zeit auf andere ein!


 du flamest ... aber auf kritik bezüglich deiner homepages reagierst du kein stück .. du verteidigst deine tolle machenschaften nur ständig ..


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:42 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ich gehe schon die ganze Zeit auf andere ein!



Aber wenn man dir sagt das so eine seite ohne ein Content-Management-System eigentlich aussichtslos ist stellst du auf taub... ?!?
War zumindest bisher so...


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:43 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:42 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



mache ich leider nicht, wenn du genau aufpassen würdest


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:45 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:43 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...



kuck, schon wieder


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:46 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:45 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



Ich bin sicher Blackshoot hat sich das alles ganz anders vorgestellt als er heute morgen aufgestanden ist...
Da schien noch die sonne in seinem herzen.... ^^

irgendwie amüsant, wenn man darüber nachdenkt


----------



## Blackshoot (15. April 2003)

Ich höre mir leider gerne eure Kritik an solange diese nicht von nervlingen kommt.


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich höre mir leider gerne eure Kritik an solange diese nicht von nervlingen kommt.



du meinst:
"Ich höre mir leider gerne eure Kritik an, solange diese noch absolut berechtigt und zutreffend ist!"


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich höre mir leider gerne eure Kritik an solange diese nicht von nervlingen kommt.



KUCK DAS MEIN ICH! NIE GEHST DU AUF LEUTE EIN DIE ES EHRLICH MIT DIR MEINEN.

DU HOERST NUR DEN SCHLEIMERN ZU UND BEDANKST DICH.

sorry, could not resist ..


----------



## checker4u (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich höre mir leider gerne eure Kritik an solange diese nicht von nervlingen kommt.



So ein nervling wie BLACKSHOOT ????
Meinste so einen, ja da haste recht...der 
nervt wirklich !!!!!


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:53 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



"Ich höre eure Kritik sehr gerne, da sie absolut zutreffend und berechtigt ist, und ich noch eine Menge von euch lernen kann"


----------



## mr_bean (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:43 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> und wer ist bigfoot?



bigfoot=blattschuss=blackshoot ... kleine und offensichtlich misslungene auflockerung meinerseits!

...aber ich seh schon, dir is mittlerweile der spass im halse stecken geblieben!

bean


----------



## klausbyte (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 22:01 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 21:43 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> ...


 ne, ich finds nach wie vor grundsätzlich lustig
vor allem wenn neutrale personen wie du das auflockern


----------



## Manowar79 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 20:47 schrieb Soki:[/l]
> Urg!
> Ich kann die Seite net mehr sehen!
> Wie wäre es wenn Du mal einen weiteren Monat an der Seite arbeitest und dann erst nochmal bewerten lässt???
> Wenn Du jedesmal einen neuen Thread aufmachst nur weil 3 neue Textzeilen dazugekommen sind bringt das wirklich NIX und nervst nur die Leute hier.



Dem stimme ich vollkommen zu. 
Ich frage mich wie man es überhaupt möglich ist derart viele Rechtschreibfehler in eine Seite mit null Inhalt zu bekommen.


----------



## BEAST (15. April 2003)

> Ich frage mich wie man es überhaupt möglich ist derart viele Rechtschreibfehler in Seite mit null Inhalt zu bekommen.



das nennt sich kreativität! ^^


----------



## Manowar79 (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 23:00 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Ich frage mich wie man es überhaupt möglich ist derart viele Rechtschreibfehler in Seite mit null Inhalt zu bekommen.
> ...



Du sagst es :Þ


----------



## jpmaster (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 22:05 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 15.04.03 um 22:01 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> ...



Hmm, ich will nicht wissen, wie viele Hits der Blaue Apfel heute hatte 
Eine bessere Werbung kann man sich ja gar nicht vorstellen ^^

Blackshoot: Sag mal ... vielleicht sind Städte doch eine Nummer zu groß ... fang doch lieber klein an (ehrlicher Tipp!) - das Café ging schon in die richtige Richtung, wie wäre es mit anderen Gastronomiebetrieben? 
Und wenn du so gut überzeugen wie Webseiten machen kannst, dann hast du ja auch eine reelle Chance, dass du einige Aufträge an Board ziehst ... 

Ein Portal für alles ist einfach zu schwer. Ich hab es früher selbst mal versucht, aber sofort wieder aufgegeben. Es ist echt nicht zu schaffen, das alles aktuell zu halten und ständig mit Inhalten zu versorgen. 
Du kannst ja mal eine kleine Webseite machen, bei deren Erstellung du dir einfach vorstellst, du wärst der Geschäftsführer eines kleinen Webdesign-Büros. Dann gibst du dir viel Mühe und machst eine ganz schöne Firmenwebseite für diese imaginäre Firma (dass du das kannst, hast du ja schon gezeigt) und damit bewirbstdu dich dann bei verschiedenen Leuten (Geschäften, Privatpersonen etc.) aus eurer Umgebung und wahrscheinlich dauert es nicht sehr lange, bis die erste Aufträge eintrudeln.

Wichtig ist, dass du dir jederzeit darüber im Klaren bist, dass du als hauptberuflicher Webdesigner wohl später keine Chance haben wirst, genauso wie fast alle anderen, die kein professionelles Team um sich haben. Betrachte das Webdesignen also als ein Hobby, mit dem du (eventuell!) ein wenig Geld verdienen kannst. 


Viel Glück und Erfolg!

JP


P.S.: Es ist sehr wichtig, dass man auf Kritik eingeht, auch wenn sie einem völlig unsinnig vorkommt. Wenn du einen Vorschlag eines User für völlig bescheuert hältst, warte, ob noch andere das gleiche vorschlagen (vielleicht auch in anderen Foren). Erst wenn mehrere User unabhängig voneinander einen merkwürdigen, aber konstruktiven Vorschlag gemacht haben, kannst du sicher sein, dass es ihnen ernst ist und dass du damit wahrscheinlich einiges verbessern kannst. Und dann solltest du dich flugs daran machen, diesen Vorschlag umzusetzen, wobei du natürlich auch hier wieder eigene Ideen miteinbringen kannst. 
Aber übergehe Kritik nicht einfach, es ist sehr wichtig, dass man seine Arbeit von anderen beurteilen lässt, da man selbst immer ein sehr subjektives Bild davon hat. Und das geht _jedem_ Webdesigner so, das kannst du mir glauben!


----------



## MussAuchMalSein (15. April 2003)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal, mein Vorschlag als Neutraler, wenn die Leute, die sich genervt fühlen und den Herrn Blackshoot (der definitiv nervt) als Flamer darstellen, 1.aufhören würden  zu flamen, 2. aufhören würden ellenlange Topics zu führen "du flamst!" "Nein, tu ich nich, du Arsch!" "Tust du doch, du Sack!" 3. aufhören würden sich überhaupt an Threads zu beteiligen, die einen nerven und 4. den Ratschlag beherzigen würden "Der klügere gibt nach"´, denn hier scheint nunmal fast (das fast ist absichtlich gewählt, damit sich ja keiner angesprochen fühlt)jeder davon überzeugt zu sein, der klügste zu sein?

Mann Leute, hier soll doch einfach nur ne funktionierende Community geführt werden, warum dann ein einziges banales Gezanke über 100 Beiträge? DAS nervt mehr als alles andere...

Also an den Threadersteller: Für einen Laien wie mich sieht deine Page gut aus, Inhalte sind tatsächlich irgendwie...rar, aber es kann sicherlich noch was draus werden, was gutes, wenn du dich weiterhin anstrengst und wenn du einige der hier genannten Vorschläge mit einfließen ließest. Und frag nicht immer jedes Mal, wenn sich nur ein bisschen geändert hat, oder nimm einfach einen deiner alten Threads und schreibe dazu noch einen neuen Beitrag.

An die Threadbeteiligten: Hört doch einfach auf, es gibt wichtigere Dinge im Leben als auf diesem Typen rumzuhacken (der nervt...)


----------



## cornflakes4747 (15. April 2003)

> du flamest ... aber auf kritik bezüglich deiner homepages reagierst du kein stück .. du verteidigst deine tolle machenschaften nur ständig ..



Sorry wenn ich hier mal so saudumm frage...
Aber was heißt "flamen" genau?
Das hab ich jetzt schon etliche Male gelesen aber was es heißt hab ich keine Ahnung.
THX


----------



## MussAuchMalSein (15. April 2003)

> [l]am 15.04.03 um 23:14 schrieb cornflakes4747:[/l]
> 
> 
> > du flamest ... aber auf kritik bezüglich deiner homepages reagierst du kein stück .. du verteidigst deine tolle machenschaften nur ständig ..
> ...



Das Problem hab ich am Anfang auch immer gehabt...weil ma es hier immer liest, in dieser Community (warum bloß?)
Es heißt in normal Deutsch soviel wie anmachen, pöbeln, beleidigen, beschimpfen usw...es gibt da bestimmt irgendwo nen Thread drüber in den FAQ, ABER weil es so spät ist und du lange genug hier bist, um dich zurecht zu finden kriegste das auch selber hin. Immerhion bist du schon länger hier als ich (genau 3 Wochen )


----------



## marky68 (16. April 2003)

*endlich mal ein thread, der lustig ist.....*

*prust* 


> > Euch interessiert ja gar nicht, was den anderen interessiert sondern was euch interessiert. Gruß: Markus Münch by Blue-Apple-Webhsoting & Blue-Apple.net.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Ich höre euch schon immer zu. Den einezigen den ich bis jetzt verzeihen könnte wäre BAEST, aber nicht dir klausbyte.





> Du hast doch ein Maul so groß wie ein Kuffenscheißhaufen.





> > BEAST: so lange ich den Mut und den Willen habe, wird was aus meiner Seite werden, auch wen ich dafür durch die Hölle gehen muss.
> 
> 
> geh lieber durch http://www.beepworld.de *g*


*lol*.....
das ist der erste lustige thread seit diesem gamersscreens-zeugs......
( wurde wohl leider geloescht..... )


----------



## Atropa (16. April 2003)

*AW: endlich mal ein thread, der lustig ist.....*

...och schon fertig  
Das war einer der besten Threads seit langen


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

*AW: endlich mal ein thread, der lustig ist.....*



> [l]am 16.04.03 um 10:34 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> ...och schon fertig
> Das war einer der besten Threads seit langen



Und da sag nochmal einer, dass Webdesign langweilig wäre


----------



## marky68 (16. April 2003)

*AW: endlich mal ein thread, der lustig ist.....*



> [l]am 16.04.03 um 10:51 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 10:34 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> ...



*g*


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

MussAuchMalSein: Grundsätzlich geb ich dir Recht .. aber Leute wie Blackshoot können nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen, und wenn die letzten 4 Threads von ihm sind und über die gleiche homepage gehen .. und nix geändert wurde .. dann muss man wohl etwas deutlicher werden.
Ich hatte die ganze Sache eigentlich ständig unter Kontrolle, währe es ausgeartet hätte ich shcon dafür gesorgt das es aufhört, aber so war es doch eine Belustigung für die halbe Community und wird desweiteren demnächst in Hall of Fame verschoben


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

klausbyte: es tut mir leid das zu sagen, aber wen du genau hinschauen würdest gehen die vier Threads eigentlich nicht über meine Homepage sondern nur zwei. Ich hoffe, dass du das nächste mal besser hinschaust. Danke!

*Nachricht:*

Unter Games wird man dem nächst auch das Spiel über einen Link bei Amazon oder wo anders kaufen können. Ich habe dies jetzt auch nur mit einbauen wollen, weil BEAST die Idee dazu hatte. Danke BEAST

Ich muss mich wohl zu erst bei allen Entschuldigen, aber dennoch ist meine Homepage im Aufbau und kann daher nicht von euch so streng kritisiert werden. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr demnächst daran denk. Danke!

Falls ihr mehr Ideen für die Homepage Blue-Apple habt dann schreibt mir einfach. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr das unter PC Games an mir als E-Mail schickt oder unter: mailtoiabloSpeed@gmx.de. Ich bin unter der E.-Mail DiabloSpeed@gmx.de immer erriechbar.


----------



## Atropa (16. April 2003)

*AW: endlich mal ein thread, der lustig ist.....*



> [l]am 16.04.03 um 11:02 schrieb marky68:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 10:51 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> ...



Das Webdesign-Forum hat einen neuen Fan. Ich werde dort in Zukunft öffter mal reinschauen.


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

Er gibt es ja einfach nicht auf *g*

PS: Ich würde dir wirklich mal dringend raten die deutsche Sprache zu erlernen... hat dir eigentlich noch niemand gesagt, dass man manche Wörter auch *zusammen* schreibt???


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 14:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> klausbyte: es tut mir leid das zu sagen, aber wen du genau hinschauen würdest gehen die vier Threads eigentlich nicht über meine Homepage sondern nur zwei. Ich hoffe, dass du das nächste mal besser hinschaust. Danke!
> 
> Nachricht:
> ...



hmpf... und ich dachte wir hätten gerstern Vortschritte in seiner "Threapie" gemacht.. 
Langsam aber sicher hab ich das gefühl das Blackshoots Gehirn (?) über nacht alles löscht was er am vortag so erlebt hat... ^^

Das würde auch erklären weshalb es so lange gedauert hat den sich wiederholenden Hintergrund loszuwerden!


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Hallo BEAST,

das ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern konnte war, weil ich stark unter Druck in den letzten 3.Monaten war und daher konnte ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern. Mit dieser Nachricht möchte ich mich auch bei dir Entschuldigen, da dies so lange gedauert hat.


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 14:26 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo BEAST,
> 
> das ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern konnte war, weil ich stark unter Druck in den letzten 3.Monaten war und daher konnte ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern. Mit dieser Nachricht möchte ich mich auch bei dir Entschuldigen, da dies so lange gedauert hat.



Brauchst dich ja nciht dafür zu entschuldigen...
Aber vielleicht bist du weniger unter "druck" wenn du dich auf einen Thread pro Monat beschränkst und du die gesparte Zeit in die Page investierst...

Oder du lässt das mit dem Threads und der Page komplett und erfreust dich dienem leben... how 'bout that?


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 14:26 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> das ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern konnte war, weil ich stark unter Druck in den letzten 3.Monaten war und daher konnte ich den Hintergrund nicht ändern. Mit dieser Nachricht möchte ich mich auch bei dir Entschuldigen, da dies so lange gedauert hat.



Man musst du ein Leben führen in dem man 3 Monate lang 24 Stunden unter Stress steht... wie hast du es da nur geschafft eine HP aufzubauen? Gratulation, ein hartes Stück Arbeit...


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 14:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> klausbyte: es tut mir leid das zu sagen, aber wen du genau hinschauen würdest gehen die vier Threads eigentlich nicht über meine Homepage sondern nur zwei. Ich hoffe, dass du das nächste mal besser hinschaust. Danke!


Bigfoot: es tut mir leid das zu sagen, aber wen du genau hinschauen würdest geht dir die deutsche Rechtschreibung am Arsch vorbei. Ich hoffe das du das nächste mal besser hinschaust. Danke!


----------



## nico987 (16. April 2003)

Also ich will mich erstmal vorstellen, also ich bin ... ach lassen wir das [Nick]
So wie das aussieht ist das hier der längste Thread den ich je gesehn habe, wenn nich is es auf jeden Fall der witzigste! 

Find auch geil wenn sich hier immer mehr so Leute wie Bean einbringen...
Ach ja Bigfoot(um dich hier nich zu vergessen, geht ja schließlich um dich), auch wenn es dir bestimmt schon x-Mal gesagt wurde
-----> Duden regelt (Duden schreibt man übrigens wirklich so)
und das Bild von dir find ich besser als das von LouisLoiselle der sich ja hier dann auch vielleicht mal mitbeteiligen könnte (auch wenn er von Webdesign so wenig Ahnung hat wie Klausbyte von einem Deoroller) haha -->Insider! 

MfG Nico


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Wollt ihr sonst noch was loswerden?


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 15:22 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Wollt ihr sonst noch was loswerden?



du meinst ausser dir?
nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Seit ihr nun zufrieden: http://www.blue-apple.net


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:09 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Seit ihr nun zufrieden: http://www.blue-apple.net



Naja, vom Inhalt her ist es ja ziemlich gleich geblieben... nur übersichtlicher


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:52 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:09 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



 LOL


----------



## Atropa (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 17:05 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:52 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> ...



Ich hätte vielleicht noch ein Baustellenschild genommen, anstatt einem Einbahnstrassenschild !! Aber sonst


----------



## Edgar (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:52 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> Naja, vom Inhalt her ist es ja ziemlich gleich geblieben... nur übersichtlicher


Wo er recht hat... *g*


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Findet ihr das ausgebaute System jetzt besser?
http://www.blue-apple.net/games/action.htm

Data:

Spiele-Homepage
Hersteller-Homepage
Anbieter-Homepage
Verkaufs-Homepage


----------



## Manowar79 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:52 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:09 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



*gröhl* Der Thread hier hält mich trotz der scheiss Hitze hier im Büro bei bester Laune *g*


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 17:24 schrieb Manowar79:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 16:52 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> ...



rofl .. BEAST den gleichen Gedankengang hatte ich auch ^^
jo .. der Thread hällt mich auch im abgedunkelten Zimmer bei Laune


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

könnt ihr mal eure Gepräche wo anders führen? Danke!


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> könnt ihr mal eure Gepräche wo anders führen? Danke!



*lol*


----------



## Atropa (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:08 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



*Rofl* der war gut


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> könnt ihr mal eure Gepräche wo anders führen? Danke!



Hat man dir nicht beigebracht still zu sein wenn sich erwachsene unterhalten? ^^


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:39 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



Ne, er hatte doch zu viel Stress...


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Hahaha! wirklich lustig und tschüß für immer.


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> Hahaha! wirklich lustig und tschüß für immer.



hmm... hat er sowas nicht schonmal gesagt? Das war noch letztes jahr...

vielleicht hält er sein versprechen ja diesmal *hoff*


----------



## bigfraggle (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> könnt ihr mal eure Gepräche wo anders führen? Danke!



So, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal einklinken. Ich habe deine Threads die letzten Tage schon aufmerksam beobachtet, aber dieser hier wird ja echt der Brüller!
Bist du eigentlich so stumpf? Mann, im Grunde interessiert hier doch keinen deine Seite. Ok, dein Design ist ok, aber inhaltlich - es wurde ja schon gesagt - läßt das alles doch zu wünschen übrig.
Mich wundert eh, dass hier noch jemand Vorschläge reinbringt, wenn du eh alles besser weist.
Das beste an deiner Seite scheint nur der Unterhaltungswert in diesem Forum zu sein. Denk mal drüber nach.

Greetz


----------



## bigfraggle (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:52 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hahaha! wirklich lustig und tschüß für immer.



Hm, ich zähle die Tage.

Aufruf an alle: dieser Thread muss weiterleben!


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:57 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> Hm, ich zähle die Tage.
> 
> Aufruf an alle: dieser Thread muss weiterleben!



Keine Sorge, der ist spätestens morgen wieder hier... morgens wenn er aufsteht vergisst er nämlich immer alles was am Vortag passiert ist


----------



## Atropa (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:54 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! wirklich lustig und tschüß für immer.
> ...



........und was ist jetzt mit der Gratis-Page: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=561&thread_id=2022883&father_id=0&message_id=2022883&count_reply=35&group_id=81  
Das Meisterwerck hätte ich gerne gesehen !!


----------



## Bond007 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 19:01 schrieb Atropa:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:54 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> ...



Ich hätte am liebsten nur den Thread dazu hier gesehen


----------



## marky68 (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:52 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hahaha! wirklich lustig und tschüß für immer.



puh...... ich dachte schon wir werden den nie los.........

( aber vielleicht muss er ja auch nur duden lesen......  )


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Ich schreibe nun das letzte mal hier was unter PC Games und wollte nur sagen, dass ich meine Homepage aufgebe. Die neue wird mit Flash programmiert und wird eine Homepage über Programmierung und Webhosting.


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 21:55 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich schreibe nun das letzte mal hier was unter PC Games und wollte nur sagen, dass ich meine Homepage aufgebe. Die neue wird mit Flash programmiert und wird eine Homepage über Programmierung und Webhosting.



Meinst du nicht es währe besser eine Homepage über etwas zu machen von dem du auch Ahnung hast? ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (16. April 2003)

Ich habe viel mehr Ahnung als du über Programmierung und der Rest der Fangemeinde.


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich habe viel mehr Ahnung als du über Programmierung und der Rest der Fangemeinde.



Nun... etwas programmiertes hab ich bisher von dir nicht gesehen...
HTML ist nämlich keine Programmiersprache...

Ich selbst programmiere ja meistens mit Delphi... das klappt recht gut..

wenns ums scripten geht kenn ich mich PHP einigermassen aus... (nicht übertrieben gut... aber es klappt)
und mit dem ActionScript von Flash bin ich auch nicht so schlecht.

und die MetaSprache HTML (ist doch ne meta-sprache, oder?) kann ich auch einigermassen einsetzten ^^


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich habe viel mehr Ahnung als du über Programmierung und der Rest der Fangemeinde.


 Achja?
ich behaupte eher das gegenteil.
Setzte dich erstmal mit programmierung auseinander und du wirst kläglich scheitern. 
Leute wie klausbyte, BEAST, Bond .. die können programmieren, und zwar schon jahrelang. Besonders klausbyte möchte ich hier als Talent hervorheben,. deshalb solltest du gerade auf die besonders hören.


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 19:00 schrieb Bond007:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 18:57 schrieb bigfraggle:[/l]
> ...



wie uns bis jetzt jeden tag bewiesen worden ist :>


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 21:55 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich schreibe nun das letzte mal hier was unter PC Games und wollte nur sagen, dass ich meine Homepage aufgebe. Die neue wird mit Flash programmiert und wird eine Homepage über Programmierung und Webhosting.


 ich bitte dich inständig .. setze dich erst damit auseinander bevor du _darüber_ schreibst ..
das is nämlich traurig


----------



## klausbyte (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:08 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> und die MetaSprache HTML (ist doch ne meta-sprache, oder?) kann ich auch einigermassen einsetzten ^^


 net wirklich .. is ne auszeichnungssprache.
ne meta-sprache währe ne sprache die über die eigentliche sprache spricht ..


----------



## BEAST (16. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:54 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:08 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> ...



hmm.... okay... aber mit programmieren hats dennoch nichts zu tun


----------



## mr_bean (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 15:37 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 15:22 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



*lol* ... *prust* ... der kommentar, in verbindung mit der avatarfratze von beast ... oh mann, wie köstlich !!!  ... schade, dass es schon vorbei ist !!! (für heute zumindestens   ) 

bean

@beast: sollte dein avatar auch nur annähernd deinem realen Ich entsprechen, dann ignorier bitte diesen post ... war nich so gemeint !


----------



## marky68 (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:51 schrieb klausbyte:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 22:05 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



*eigenlob*


----------



## marky68 (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 00:30 schrieb mr_bean:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 16.04.03 um 15:37 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> ...



*g*


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich mache nun eine neue Homepage die Blue-Apple-Webhostinmg heißt und wollte euch fragen wie euch das Design gefällt. Schaut einfach nur unter den Link: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm


----------



## Millenium (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 16:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache nun eine neue Homepage die Blue-Apple-Webhostinmg heißt und wollte euch fragen wie euch das Design gefällt. Schaut einfach nur unter den Link: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm




LOL! es geht weiter...ich wünsche euch viel spass


----------



## checker4u (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 16:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache nun eine neue Homepage die Blue-Apple-Webhostinmg heißt und wollte euch fragen wie euch das Design gefällt. Schaut einfach nur unter den Link: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



Ich dachte, du wärst jetzt für immer gegangen...und würdest Dich als
Gärtner versuchen ????

Alles schon wieder vergessen ????

Ach ja zum Design deiner "neuen" Seite:
Sieht echt bescheiden aus.....höflich ausgedrückt !!!
Und beende mal ein Projekt und melde dich dann erst....
das hat doch so kein Sinn.....


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

checker4u: dann schaut deine seite aber auch gescheiden aus


----------



## IA_Crawler (17. April 2003)

hmm also ich find das irgendwie nich so toll. diese kanten snd irgendwie komisch ich weiss nich sieht nicht grade profissionell aus. aber kann ja noch was werden.


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 16:49 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache nun eine neue Homepage die Blue-Apple-Webhostinmg heißt und wollte euch fragen wie euch das Design gefällt. Schaut einfach nur unter den Link: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



Yap... das bestätigt wohl die "Blackshoot-vergisst-über-nacht-alles-was-er-am-vortag-erlebt-hat-Theorie"...

noch eine bitte...: erschiesst mich!

PS: noch zu deinem "Design"... das ist das schrecklichste was ich je gesehen habe! Und ich hab mir den Harry Poter Film angeschaut!


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Jetzt wurde die Seite umgesetzt und es ist nun eine HTML-Testseite zu sehen. Die anderen Seiten werden dann morgen fertig sein.
http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 19:15 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Jetzt wurde die Seite umgesetzt und es ist nun eine HTML-Testseite zu sehen. Die anderen Seiten werden dann morgen fertig sein.
> http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



ich wiederhole mich nur ungern... aber für dich tu ichs gerne:
das ist das schrecklichste was ich je gesehen habe! Und ich hab mir den Harry Poter Film angeschaut


----------



## Millenium (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 19:18 schrieb BEAST:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 17.04.03 um 19:15 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...



ich hab dir im anderen thread doch nen tipp gegeben...vielleicht  beherzigst du den einfach mal-dann klappts auch mit der community!

mfg


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Schauts jetzt besser aus?
http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm


----------



## checker4u (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 19:39 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Schauts jetzt besser aus?
> http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



Grausam.....das genzt ja an Körperverletzung !!!!


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 19:39 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Schauts jetzt besser aus?
> http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



WAS zur hölle ist "Webhsoting?" (hab zur sicherheit einen screenshot gemacht  )

Junge junge.. lern erst schreiben...
Aber um noch etwas näher auf deine Page einzugehen....
Das letzte mal als ich kotzen musste hatte ich unmengen von Whisky-Cola getrunken...
Und glaub mir... nachdem ich deine Page angeschaut habe fühl ich mich schlechter als damals! 
Oder um es kurz zu machen... Die Page ist SCHEISSE... und das lässt sich nicht in 5 Minuten ändern!


----------



## CheckervomNeckar (17. April 2003)

lern erstmal deutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
du gehst mir auf den sac..


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Webhosting ist leider richtig geschrieben BEAST


----------



## Millenium (17. April 2003)

willst du mich absichtlich ärgern oder wie..also nochmal für dich zum mitschreiben:

MACH DIE HOMEPAGE FERTIG UND STELL SIE DANN IN EIN ZWEI WOCHEN NOCHMAL HIER REIN!!! BIS DAHIN MÖCHTE ICH NIX MEHR VON DIR HÖREN!!! danke

kein bock das noch 10 mal zu schreiben..oder kannst du gar net lesen ^^


mfg


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 20:03 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Webhosting ist leider richtig geschrieben BEAST



oh boy... lies dir nochmals *GENAU* durch was du da in deinem "Banner" geschrieben hast... 
und dann sag mir... schreibt es sich "Webhsoting", oder Webhosting?


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Jetz weiß ich auch wieso ich beim lesen immer ne sechs bekommen habe.


----------



## Atropa (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 20:03 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Webhosting ist leider richtig geschrieben BEAST



Nein ist es leider nicht !! Lese dir mal dein Willkommenstext richtig durch !! 
Ich sage es jetzt auch nochmal, mache die Page fertig und dan zeig sie uns, aber nicht diese unfertigen Seiten. Warum wunderst du dich überhaupt das du verarscht wirst !! Du gibst dich hier als Profi aus(da du es ja beruflich machst), und brauchst alle fünf Minuten einen Rat ob die Seite gut ist !! Also entweder du kannst es, oder(wie in deinem Fall) du kannst es nicht !! Das beste bis jetzt war eigentlich http://www.blue-apple.net/


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> Das beste bis jetzt war eigentlich http://www.blue-apple.net/



Wobei selbst da ein Fehler ist:
So können sie mich erreichen
So können *Sie* mich erreichen

deine "kunden" werden es dir danken ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

Ich gebe mich leider nicht als ein Profi aus und brauche keinen Rat von euch. Ich frage euch nur, ob es euch gefällt und sonst nichts. Gruß Markus Muench


----------



## Blackshoot (17. April 2003)

BEAST: seit der neuen Rechtschreibung muss man sie nicht groß schreiben. Daher bist du auch ganz schön veraltet.


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 20:36 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich gebe mich leider nicht als ein Profi aus und brauche keinen Rat von euch. Ich frage euch nur, ob es euch gefällt und sonst nichts. Gruß Markus Muench



Ich kann mich da noch an einen text deiner alten "page" erinnern:
"mit mehr als 2 Jahren erfahrung in programmierung und webdesign" (oder so ähnlich)... schon ein bisschen angeberisch...

Du willst wissen ob mir deine neue page gefällt?
*NEIN* tut sie nicht...
ich finde es einfach zum heulen was du da bietest...
Zudem kann ich einfach nicht verstehen wie du jeden tag mit so einem misst hier ankommen kannst...
Arbeite doch mal richtig an einer page... mach grafiken.. nicht einfach einen lieblosen rahmen...
Erstelle inhalt... *prüfe den text auf rechtschreibefehler*
Streng dich doch wenigstens ein bisschen an...


----------



## BEAST (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 20:37 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> BEAST: seit der neuen Rechtschreibung muss man sie nicht groß schreiben. Daher bist du auch ganz schön veraltet.



Ich dachte man müsse "du" nicht mehr gross schreiben... bei "Sie" gelte jedoch die gross-schreibweise nachwievor... o_O

PS: Du hast nicht nur im Banner "Webhsoting" geschrieben... sondern auch noch im text!:
Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen auf Blue-Apple die Seite für das *Webhsoting*.

das gibt mir wirklich zu denken!


----------



## Atropa (17. April 2003)

> [l]am 17.04.03 um 20:36 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Ich gebe mich leider nicht als ein Profi aus und brauche keinen Rat von euch. Ich frage euch nur, ob es euch gefällt und sonst nichts. Gruß Markus Muench



Mann kapierst du es nicht ?? Dir haben hier schon genug Leute gesagt das die Seite Kacke aussieht !! 
Ich gehe davon aus das jemand der mit einer Sache Geld verdient, sie auch beherrscht !! Was in meinen Augen ein Profi ist. Wenn ich eine Dienstleistung beziehe, und viel Geld hinlege, will ich auch das sie proffesionell durchgezogen wird !! 
Stell dir mal vor, "wenn" du mal ein gösseren Kunden haben solltest. Kannst du auch nicht alle zehn Minuten hingehen, und fragen ob es ihm jetzt besser gefällt als vor zehn Minuten !!


----------



## Millenium (17. April 2003)

also ich finde deine page gar nicht mal soooo scheisse...hab schon schlimmeres gesehn. NUR : das is die erste seite die ich mir schon 5 mal angeschaut habe OHNe das sie nur IRGENDWAS zu bieten hat. also : MACH SIE VERDAMMT NOCHMAL FERTIG. sonst tu ich selbiges mit dir 


mfg


----------



## nico987 (18. April 2003)

Ey mir fällt dazu garnichts mehr ein...
BEAST hat mir schon die orte aus dem Munde genommen 
--> Dein Gedächtnis hält wirklich immer nur bis zum nächsten morgen und wird dann formatiert(hoffentlich weißt du wenigstens was das ist)!
Also ansich find ich deine Page auch net so schlecht, nuuur du solltest nich immer nach jeder Änderung hier was reinposten und dich über die Meinung einiger aufregen... 
Dann sagst du du wärst für immer weg (schön wärs) und am nächsten Tag steht hier wieder so ein fröhlicher Post:
"Hi Leute ich habe meine HP verändert , schaut doch mal ob sie besser ist als gestern"! *nerv*

Aber lustig is dieser Thread allemal


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

wenn euch immer noch das kotzen kommt dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Hier reinschauen: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm


----------



## BEAST (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:26 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> wenn euch immer noch das kotzen kommt dann weiß ich nicht mehr. Hier reinschauen: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



na, das sieht doch schon besser aus...!
Aber wie wärs jetzt wenn du die Page mal fertig machst?!?

PS: was programmierst du eigentlich... wenns schon so schön im Banner steht?


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Hallo BEAST,

danke, dass dir das Design zumindest mal gefällt . Du hast gefragt was ich programmiere. Und dies wären Homepages. Zum anderen werde ich jetzt auch die Homepage fertig machen und dann erst wieder hier reinstellen.


----------



## BEAST (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:33 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo BEAST,
> 
> danke, dass dir das Design zumindest mal gefällt . Du hast gefragt was ich programmiere. Und dies wären Homepages. Zum anderen werde ich jetzt auch die Homepage fertig machen und dann erst wieder hier reinstellen.



hmm... ich habs zwar schonmal erklärt... aber HTML programmiert man nicht... und mehr kann ich auf deiner Homepage nicht erkennen..
PHP (wenn du es eines tages verwenden solltest ^^) wird auch nicht programmiert, sondern gescriptet...

nur so als info...


----------



## Atropa (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:26 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> wenn euch immer noch das kotzen kommt dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Hier reinschauen: http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



Juhu es geht weiter, mir wurde gerade schon langweilig !! Wollte schon bei dem schönen Wetter raus gehen, aber jetzt sieht die Sache doch schon wieder ganz anders aus 

Im Ernst: Das sieht schon besser aus, nur mache doch bitte deine Pages erstmal *fertig*, bevor du sie uns hier zeigst !! Soviel Können, kann man doch von dir erwarten !?!


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Hallo  nico987,

ich muss dir leider eine schlechte Nachricht übergeben. Mein Hirn wird über der Nach nicht formatiert - sondern ich lass mich nur am A... lecken so zu sagen.


----------



## Atropa (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:38 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo  nico987,
> 
> ich muss dir leider eine schlechte Nachricht übergeben. Mein Hirn wird über der Nach nicht formatiert - sondern ich lass mich nur am A... lecken so zu sagen.



Was du lässt dich Nachts am Arsch lecken.................du bist aber ein ganz schlimmer


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Hallo Atropa,

ich glaube du kannst nicht lesen. Ich habe BEAST bereit gesagt, dass ich meine Homepage erst fertig machen und nicht wieder bei jeder kleinen Änderung hier reinsetze.

*BEAST:* Das ist mir schon klar, dass HTML, CSS, JavaScript, usw. nur Scripten ist. Aber die meisten verstehen es nur unter Programmierung.


----------



## Atropa (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:42 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Hallo Atropa,
> 
> ich glaube du kannst nicht lesen. Ich habe BEAST bereit gesagt, dass ich meine Homepage erst fertig machen und nicht wieder bei jeder kleinen Änderung hier reinsetze.



Ich kann schon lesen, im gegensatz zu dir !! *seufz*
Als ich meinen Post geschrieben habe, stand deiner noch nicht da !! Allso schalt mal ein Gang zurück  
Ich hoffe nur das du dir das beherzigst und wirklich so machst, das wir deine Page erst wieder sehen wenn sie wirklich fertig ist !!


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Atropa schau mal http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm


----------



## Atropa (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 13:51 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Atropa schau mal http://www.blue-apple.net/test.htm



So ist es brav 
So und jetzt ab an den Computer, und die Seite fertig machen 
Zeig uns, das du es wirklich kannst !!


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

ok Chef


----------



## El_Bronchito (18. April 2003)

Merkwürdig, schon über zehn Minuten vergangen und er hat immer noch nicht gefragt, ob die Seite jetzt besser ist!


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

El_Bronchito, weils du bist. wie findest du die Startseite:
http://www.blue-apple.net


----------



## BEAST (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 14:50 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> El_Bronchito, weils du bist. wie findest du die Startseite:
> http://www.blue-apple.net



hmm... wenn du Perl und PHP als Service bei dir anbietest musst du aber noch ein bisschen üben, oder? ^^


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Das hab ich nur so daweil hingeschrieben. Unter der Homepage alleine wird dann schon stehen was angeboten wird.


----------



## BEAST (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 14:59 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Das hab ich nur so daweil hingeschrieben. Unter Homepage alleine wird dann schon stehen was angeboten wird.



aha... also mehr so um kunden zu locken ^^... (gute geschäfts-philosophie...)

Wenn du eine Seite für eine Firma machst... und die haben täglich News (oder von mir aus auch jeden zweiten tag..)
Updatest du dann die seite, oder wird das die Firma dann machen?


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Das mache ich dann, weil die Firma hat ja dann keinen Webmaster.
Ich kaufe mir demnächst auch noch ein Buch über CGI und Perl, damit ich auch Formulare erstellen kann.


----------



## BEAST (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 15:04 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> Das mache ich dann, weil die Firma hat ja dann keinen Webmaster



okay.... gut...
und sagen wir... du hast homepages für 10 firmen gemacht...
alle davon haben täglich 3 neue news-einträge...
meinst du nicht das könnte auf die dauer etwas anstrengend für dich werden ^^ ?

-> Gut... wenn du dir ja ein Buch über Perl kaufst... dann könnten doch dann eigentlich die Firmen die Seite auch selbst up-to-date halten... darauf wollt ich eigentlich hinaus...


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

weiß net. wieso?


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

He Leute wir haben einen neuen Rekord geschafft. Ganze 202 Einträge in ein paar Tagen nur.


----------



## MussAuchMalSein (18. April 2003)

Okay, inzwischen find ichs auch lustig hier 

Hab mal ne kleine Alternative zu blackshoots Eingangsbild gemacht.

http://www31.brinkster.com/tobibilder/multisaft.htm

Edit: Link klappt grad nicht...versuchs weiter
Edit*2: Jetzt müsstes klappen.


----------



## Blackshoot (18. April 2003)

Du hast Webhosting falsch geschrieben 

Warum steht da auch: Auf Wunsch Gratis


----------



## klausbyte (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 16:46 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> He Leute wir haben einen neuen Rekord geschafft. Ganze 202 Einträge in ein paar Tagen nur.



das is weder lustig noch ein rekord


----------



## Atropa (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 16:47 schrieb MussAuchMalSein:[/l]
> Okay, inzwischen find ichs auch lustig hier
> 
> Hab mal ne kleine Alternative zu blackshoots Eingangsbild gemacht.
> ...



*ROFL*


----------



## Millenium (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 16:46 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> He Leute wir haben einen neuen Rekord geschafft. Ganze 202 Einträge in ein paar Tagen nur.



achso..jetzt schnall ich das ganze...du schreibst den ganzen müll hier rein um deine threads oben zu halten?? wieso? hat doch null efekt? naja egal- bei so billigem nep mach ich net mit- mein letzter post hier- versprochen...

mfg


----------



## klausbyte (18. April 2003)

> [l]am 18.04.03 um 17:08 schrieb Millenium:[/l]
> 
> 
> > [l]am 18.04.03 um 16:46 schrieb Blackshoot:[/l]
> ...


genau .. und jetzt wirds in Hall of Fame verschoben, das wird hier doch eh nix.
weitere sinnlose threads (wie gestern) werden gleich geschlossen, bei wiederholtem auffallen wird er gesperrt.


----------

